# Cardiff House/Flat shares



## waterloowelshy (Sep 6, 2004)

Does anyone have a spare room to rent in Cardiiff?

I had to move out of my pad last month as the contract expired and i was too lazy to find alternative accomodation in time. So for now am living with a mate and commuting in from Pontypridd everyday (not far i know - but like i said im lazy and could do with the extra hour in bed in the morning!).

Any way if anyone has or knows of a nice room going in Cardiff please respond or pm me. not really that choosy as to which areas - althought the more central the better - canton or bay would be a bonus! - looking to pay about 250 max and ideally for some chilled people people to share with.

cheers in advance if you have any info.


----------



## llantwit (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll PM you...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2004)

hiya, i want and plan to move to cardiff, asap like
in an ideal world i'd like to be able to rent a cheap studio/flat on my own or sharing with like minded peeps (urbanites maybe/veggie hopefully) where i could set up my stuff to play music etc and do some work from home.

there seems to be a few sites with stuff on but the 1 bedroom places are inevitably expensive and going into a stranger house share is risky.
maybe someone here would like to look for a 2/more bed place?
anyone got any good agency/landlord recommendations?

love cardiff and want to maybe avoid going back to london if possible...
ah the hiraeth     cheers all


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2004)

maybe some thing along the lines of this just found on web

Roath 3Bedroom Furnished,Semi-Detached,Through Lounge,Good size rooms,rear garden,Central Heating,Close to town centre & university, suits proffessional/students. £600pcm ono


----------



## waterloowelshy (Oct 13, 2004)

well im still looking as is a mate of mine - but unfortunately we aint veggies - in fact im probably a meatatarian as i hate vegetables!  

let me know if you are still interested


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2005)

first post for over 6months in ere!

right, i am moving to Cardiff in a couple of weeks - start of june

2 decent sized bedrooms in a ground floor flat in Neville Street, riverside
with lounge bathroom and kitchen
soundproof ceiling as iirc there is a 3/4bed upstaris
and outdoor bit of grass and place to sit.

1 double room with bed and some furniture
£275 a month plus bills

landlord seems sound and lives about 5 or 6 doors up
close to town, 5-10min walk
tesco round the corner in canton, pubs, chapter etc etc
going to get broadband and stuff asap after moving in
anyone know the best deals in cardiff?

me - laid back, vegetarian, got decks and like to use them, not all the time tho, honest.
would ideally like to share with someone similar but different if that makes sense, an urbanite would be good
don't really fancy sharing with anyone like waterloowelshy with their droll meatatarian attitude    been there, done that. 

live and let live is fine, all is needed is mutual respect eh...
give me a shout if interested or have any q's
ta


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 19, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> don't really fancy sharing with anyone like waterloowelshy with their droll meatatarian attitude    been there, done that.
> 
> live and let live is fine, all is needed is mutual respect eh...
> give me a shout if interested or have any q's
> ta


 droll meatatarian attitude? - i just dont particularly like vegetables - i much prefer meat - who rattled your cage? - fuck me get down off your high horse you pompous twat!


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> droll meatatarian attitude? - i just dont particularly like vegetables - i much prefer meat - who rattled your cage? - fuck me get down off your high horse you pompous twat!




you are proving my point and digging yourself a hole, i am not being pompus, please re read my post.


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 19, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> you are proving my point and digging yourself a hole, i am not being pompus, please re read my post.


 i did read your post hence i am calling you a pompous twat! - you twat!


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2005)

please grow up and leave it, i am trying to find someone to share a flat with, 
as this is the flatsharing thread and we're obvioulsy not going to end up living togther.  if u want to abuse me use the pm method, thanks.


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 19, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> please grow up and leave it, i am trying to find someone to share a flat with,
> as this is the flatsharing thread and we're obvioulsy not going to end up living togther.  if u want to abuse me use the pm method, thanks.



no its ok - i wont waste any more of my time or yours. i really think you should avoid telling anyone to grow up though, as you are just a self obsessed moron who finds it against your views and therefore wrong to not be a vegetarian - go join Chrissie Hind you fundamentalist loser!


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> *live and let live is fine, all is needed is mutual respect eh...*
> give me a shout if interested or have any q's
> ta


ok, thanks


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 19, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ok, thanks


talking to yourself? - now now! - just because nobody else will doesnt mean you have to resort to that level of sadness!


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 21, 2005)

Hey
I am looking for a room to rent in Cardiff for definite three months July - September maybe more (probably moving to London then altho' not definite). Prefer Roath area, laid back atmosphere, will pay up to £250 + bills currently working shifts so need a bit of peace and quiet.
Cheers
Jeff


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 10, 2005)

Aww you were almost the perfect lodger then..  only i dont think we be here in a month (might be) but £250 + bills! The last lodger who moved out of here (still got one left) didnt pay f*ck all.. but s14n's tpo easy goin, even let him keep the key for 2 weeks or so after he left.. he owe's about 2000 quid's worth of lectricity!!  (dont say nothin right but his mail still comes here, now i would never open somebody elses letters ever.. but the posties must have coz it was open sorta... he owes money to everyone!! the bloody debt collectors are on the way soon... they might think its me  

err, where was i.. oh right yea... plenty of peace here but no quiet, which is my fault.. i like me music loud and when told to turn it down usually do the opposite. Do you like hip-hop trip-hop and drum 'n bass? maybe a little trancey trance.. if so maybe you wouldant mind..

peAce (canton by the way, but only for a couple weeks so as soon as you move in be set to move back out.. any good?)

Edit: ok so now i read your post (should do that first really lol) and the dates dont fit.. soz, my bad.

peace


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2005)

right, need some help here Cardiff people
need to fill this 2nd room in the flat and it's been a month and a half now...
i keep getting emails from aussies/poles/slovaks and other travellers who want to stay for a few weeks and share the room etc, even one group of aussies going to see u2 at the stadium wanting to pay £100 for one night for 5 of them to crash   
whilst i like meeting new people, this is not the way i wanna go

can anyone suggest where i should be advertising in cardiff?
has anyone done this before and can offer advice?
cheers   

so far i've put notices up different places and advertised on a fair few websites.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 11, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> right, need some help here Cardiff people
> need to fill this 2nd room in the flat and it's been a month and a half now...
> i keep getting emails from aussies/poles/slovaks and other travellers who want to stay for a few weeks and share the room etc, even one group of aussies going to see u2 at the stadium wanting to pay £100 for one night for 5 of them to crash
> whilst i like meeting new people, this is not the way i wanna go
> ...


 Id suggest vegetarians r us for you! 

No seriously - have you tried - www.easyroomate.com - is very well run and lots of people appear to be looking for rooms in Cardiff on there.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2005)

hoho   

yes ta i have tried that, u gotta pay tho and i'm no flush atm

£275 is not too much for a nice room in a 2bed well close to town is it


----------



## ddraig (Jul 26, 2005)

http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/0100...81102&method=full&siteid=50082-name_page.html


> It's better the devils you know than the Dalek you don't
> 
> Jul 26 2005
> 
> ...



i unfortunately have been having similar experiences


----------



## bendeus (Aug 22, 2005)

I've currently got a room for rent in my 'ouse in Splow. Hope this isn't stepping on Ddraig's toes, and that his search has been successful. If it isn't and you or somebody you know are looking for a place, then drop me a PM at any time.

'Better an Urbanite than an axe maniac', as the old saying goes


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2005)

hehe funny you should mention it bendeus   

did have someone moved in, seemed a bit odd like, but then so am i and thought they were just settling in.
then 2 weeks later had to almost physically remove him as he got weirder and weirder and lost it...
so i'm looking again, gonna try and hold out for a vegi this time  

but go ahead mate, your gaf is probably less than here as well, 
don't think i can get out of my contract


----------



## mabinogi (Dec 31, 2005)

.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2006)

probably have to move by 1st June
anyone know of anything?
ta


----------



## shushkatab (May 16, 2006)

*Somewhere to rest my tired toes*

Hi

I'm gonna get kicked out of my accommodation at the end of June and need somewhere to live!

Looking for something for at least 3 months, pref. in Cathays or Roath, but then want flexibility to stay longer if I decide to. . .

Gonna be writing my dissertation but looking for some chilled out people who like good music. I'm not a veggie (dont mean to spark off any more anger like above:S) but looking for like-minded (anarchist? environmentally concerned?) people who will at least recycle their damn rubbish! Ahem.

Any ideas?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 16, 2006)

shushkatab said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I'm gonna get kicked out of my accommodation at the end of June and need somewhere to live!
> 
> ...




Sorry Mate.. don't find you'll find anyone like that on here


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

stop bein sarcy to the noobs RB 

welcome shushkatab


----------



## shushkatab (May 16, 2006)

hehe - nice to be here!


----------



## chupucabras (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi - there might be one or two rooms going in a rather nice house in Riverside. Rent is £200/month.

PM me if you're interested


----------



## Robster (Aug 15, 2006)

Just thought I'd add if anyone is looking for roomsin Cardiff, may find these links useful:
Gumtree Cardiff
Cardiff Online Classifieds

Someone else mentioned Easy Roommate. I've tried it in the past, and although its very busy and you can search for free its one of those ones where you have to pay to contact other people unless they are a paid member, and the prices start at £19.90 for 10 days access, which I think is extortionate.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2006)

Robster said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd add if anyone is looking for roomsin Cardiff, may find these links useful:
> Gumtree Cardiff
> Cardiff Online Classifieds
> 
> Someone else mentioned Easy Roommate. I've tried it in the past, and although its very busy and you can search for free its one of those ones where you have to pay to contact other people unless they are a paid member, and the prices start at £19.90 for 10 days access, which I think is extortionate.



hiya robster!, welcome and nice one. 

a note on them 2 - as you say easyroomate is a bit crap and well pricey, didn't really work for me and someone i managed to get from there was a bit of a psycho and had to be got rid of after 2 weeks  (e2a - though the bloke that ran the site got on the case and was helpfull)

gumtree is good as it's free but again i got a lot of people, mainly aussies etc wanting to stay for a few weeks and even a night! also young couples from europe who were coming over to work and wanted to share.
basically i couldn't rent out my spare room for most of the year i was there due to people not getting my ad or lying about themselves and their situation. (tbf i was asking for a veggie and someone on their own)  
even the people i had coming to look from ads i'd put up in chapter etc were mostly decent on the surface but a bit wishy-washy when it came down to it.

am now happily out of there and sharing with decent peeps, though not through the traditional ways or any of those sites.

good luck to anyone looking in Cardiff!


----------



## beat23 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi,

I know this is for a house/flat share, but me and my girlfriend are looking for a place to rent, not sharing, just wondering if anyone knows a nice landlord with a spare flat for a reasonable price, like 550 or less for 2 bedrooms, been on the usual sites and most of the ads are either lying (5 mins from city centre, when in fact it's in the docks) or are asking stupid amounts of money.

There was a glimer of a chance we could have a room for a couple of months in Grangetown with mates. but got let down a so-called "friend"  so we're up shit creek again. We dont want to live more than 30 REAL minutes walk from town (so not more than 10 in advert / landlord speak)

I know it's a real long shot but I'm running out of options here... an getting a tad stressed as we need to find somewhere by the end of the month (this deadline was sprung on us only 2 days ago  )

Thanks,

b23


----------



## llantwit (Aug 30, 2006)

From the Cardiff Uni swap and shop boards:


> Title = 2 bedroom flat to rent
> 
> Description = Modern and stylish self-contained flat to rent on Woodville Road - available immediately. 2 bedrooms, open-plan kitchen and lounge. Outside patio. If interested please call Leon on 07921 268908.
> 
> ...


or...


> Flat for Rent (cheap) [07/08/06]
> 
> One bedroom flat with spacious double bedroom, sitting room, big kitchen, large
> 
> ...



Good luck mate.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Oct 12, 2006)

Two bedrooms in vegetarian household, double is £190 pcm and single is £185 pcm, includes council tax, water rates and tv license, excludes gas and electricity. Has garden and is located centrally in quiet street, near city road. PM me or call Chris on 07733320941 or Jeff on 0770880339. Min 6 month contract.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 12, 2006)

I thought you'd left us?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Oct 13, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I thought you'd left us?


I tried to leave but they pulled me back in, the welsh bastards!


----------



## nwnm (Nov 18, 2006)

ah well welcome back - there is now an entire thread devoted to you <we are not worthy oh great one  >


----------



## llantwit (Aug 11, 2008)

*Room for rent?*

A colleague of mine (a journalist visiting the University from India) needs a room from 12th-27th September... anyone fancy making a few bucks on a short-term let?


----------



## Build_A_Fire (May 12, 2009)

Heyy people - hopefully some people still read this thread!
I'm gonna be looking for somewhere to live in the next coupla months as my landlord has decided to sell our house :/
I'm not working at the minute, and even when I am it'll be difficult to find the whole month up front plus a billion pounds deposit thing, so I was wondering if any urbs could help/suggest/let a spare room out......


----------



## poisondwarf (May 13, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> Heyy people - hopefully some people still read this thread!
> I'm gonna be looking for somewhere to live in the next coupla months as my landlord has decided to sell our house :/
> I'm not working at the minute, and even when I am it'll be difficult to find the whole month up front plus a billion pounds deposit thing, so I was wondering if any urbs could help/suggest/let a spare room out......




I may have a room to let, as long as you're not a nutter!


----------



## Build_A_Fire (May 13, 2009)

poisondwarf said:


> I may have a room to let, as long as you're not a nutter!


Lol, no, I'm no nutter - where and how much etc etc?


----------



## poisondwarf (May 13, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> Lol, no, I'm no nutter - where and how much etc etc?




Hope you don't mind but how old are you? If you are young 20s you may not want a room with a 40 yr old woman and vice versa!


----------



## Build_A_Fire (May 15, 2009)

poisondwarf said:


> Hope you don't mind but how old are you? If you are young 20s you may not want a room with a 40 yr old woman and vice versa!



Lol, good point, I'm 31!


----------



## poisondwarf (May 18, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> Lol, good point, I'm 31!



I'm quite a cool one tho, even if I do say so myself!


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Jun 30, 2009)

Still in the same position, looking for a place - been lazy as the For Sale sign isnt even up yet lol, but I should get my arse in gear soon.....


----------



## aly404 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Cardiff accommodation search*



ddraig said:


> probably have to move by 1st June
> anyone know of anything?
> ta



Hi ddraig, 

I think I arrived a bit late on the conversation...in any case, I've just begun looking for accomodation in cardiff. Plan to move there asap - Starting a yoga teacher training course up in the hills come september. 

I'm looking to house or flat share, so if you or anyone else who happens to read this is in search of one, maybe we can get in contact.

I'll be in Cardiff from next thursday, on an intense accomodation search...so I can meet up with anyone offering or interested in sharing the search. 
And sanity/honesty/sincerity/house sharing compatibility and whatever else needs consideration, can be given some.

p.s. I do happen to be vegetarian - although I can think of more important things a flatmate could be...

Ok, many thanks to all who read and/or respond.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi all - I really need to find somewhere else to live; my landlord has accepted an offer for where I'm living so I reckon I got a month TOPS. So, if anyone's got a spare room that they're looking to rent out let me know. Bear in mind that I'm jobless at the moment, I'd be claiming housing benefit at first (so this might affect anyone who's claiming other benefit). Cheeeeers


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2011)

*awakes thread

looking for 2/3 bed place for max £600 in Canton, Cathays, Roath Cardiff
will consider other locations if decent property and or price
would very much like to avoid estate agents
cheers


----------



## zog (Feb 3, 2011)

When do you need it for ?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2011)

yo zog!

start of march would be good, prob some leeway tho

just NOT splott


----------



## zog (Feb 3, 2011)

Would be looking at end of April and it is the charming leafy suburb of ..........




































Splott


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2011)

are you moving? where to?

not that your house isn't lovely and all, just escaped Splott so no go atm
cheers


----------



## zog (Feb 3, 2011)

Moving back home to rural Riverside, or South Pontcanna as I like to call it.

Riverside yesterday:







[/IMG]


----------



## Riklet (Feb 28, 2011)

Ahhh the room/flat I was meant to be moving into in the Roath park sorta area has fallen through, due to bad luck n perhaps a bit of lack of correspondence on my part, gutted, just currently hunting around gumtree and t'internet as I could do with the move really, I still live with my ex-girlfriend and it can be a bit stressful.  Would be great if anyone could send anything they see my way, if at all possible..? ta!

I do like the Roath area as i live around there currently but not too fussy really, aside from being on a student budget, bane of the 'employed working professionals' so loved on gumtree perhaps


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2011)

tis a mare, very expensive
been looking for a while and saw a few places, some £1500+ for a 2bed to move into! 
agency fees of nearly £200, takes the piss 

tried adtrader? 
http://www.adtrader.co.uk/classhome...ent&local=cardiff-south-glamorgan&class_id=69
good luck


----------



## KingG (Mar 2, 2011)

Give OzAdz  a try too...


----------



## Riklet (Mar 3, 2011)

found a nice flat canton area but upon e-mailing turned out to be a gumtree scam.  £500 by money-gram pre-viewing? lolz.... 

I only pay £235 a month rent atm in my house, so there's absolutely no chance i'm gona spend loads of money on some useless agency fee.  Tons of spare property in cardiff with decent-ish landlords in my experience.  Moving might rinse my cash a bit, but it's just worth it for peace of mind/lack of stress.  Property stuff in the Echo today (Thursday) btw, I do believe, might be worth a look?


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 19, 2011)

Son is thinking off moving to Pontypridd, any recommendations for sites to check and advice about good/bad areas? Is £450 for a 3 bedroom house good?? He's been looking at one online. And water rates?? Wtf are they costwise? We don't have them(there's some small charge in with CT)!


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 17, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> Son is thinking off moving to Pontypridd, any recommendations for sites to check and advice about good/bad areas? Is £450 for a 3 bedroom house good?? He's been looking at one online. And water rates?? Wtf are they costwise? We don't have them(there's some small charge in with CT)!



I pay £58/month for my water in Cardiff. Where are you where you don't have to pay it??


----------



## snaps (Nov 11, 2011)

a little off topic but those with skin conditions like dry skin etc can apply for a dicount from the water company, reduces the water bill down to £200 for the year  kaching!!!!


----------



## topaz (Nov 22, 2011)

the 3 bedroomed house next to mine in llanrumney is going to be coming up for rent shortly after xmas....it's probably around 600 a month but it's a nice enough house and in a fairly nice area for llanrumney! if anybody's interested pls drop me a pm and i'll let you know when it's available with contact details for the landlord


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2012)

ddraig said:


> *awakes thread
> 
> looking for 2/3 bed place for max £600 in Canton, Cathays, Roath Cardiff
> will consider other locations if decent property and or price
> ...


again we are looking same but
gf with gdn access pref and Roath if poss
willing to go bit over £600 if well nice


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 10, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> I pay £58/month for my water in Cardiff. Where are you where you don't have to pay it??



Scotland. Some ancient law about not being charged for water. You can only be charged for the pipes and stuff  For band B it's £142 a year.


----------



## Caleboran (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, I've been reading up on Cardiff Bay flats, though I'm currently renting in Roath. I saw this article on the CPS website about service charges being raised - http://www.cpshomes.co.uk/blog-post.aspx?bp=199. The blog seems to be directed at property owners rather than tenants, but I'd imagine costs get passed on. What are people's experiences with this - have you had unfair fee rises? Do I need to watch out for this? Thanks!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 11, 2013)

I presume it will be passed on unless there are loads of empty flats (which i thought there were)
hopefully people will refuse to pay them or go elsewhere

Roath is bettr than the bay tho anyways! at least 4 Cardiff urbs here already 

e2a - my heart bleeds for the speculative buy to let landlords, obviously!


----------



## nogojones (Jan 11, 2013)

There are some outrageous service charges being levied on leasehold flats down the docks and in Westgate St - I know some folks paying £3k + a year. 

If you rent off a landlord down the docks /bay, I'd try negotiating on the rent before I moved in as there's so many empty flats down there they'll be happy to have a tennant


----------



## Ranbay (May 22, 2017)

Looking for a cheap bedsit of studio flat.....

might as wait till after the footy as that's ALL that comes up right now !


----------

